# :)



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What?! You got a new puppy???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinkin' that's it. Or not? :confused1:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe she is happy about the weather LOL "chili". get it! oh..lame, yah, I know.  Feddie says, "get a sweddie if u r cold and sweep in a pie-ol wid yur sissies inted of sweepin' awone." Feather, always thin'in. 

so, thilled aobut the cold or new addition?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

puppy!?

C'mon,I hate posts like these! Just tell us!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Orla said:


> puppy!?
> 
> C'mon,I hate posts like these! Just tell us!


I know, I don't like them either! New dog?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Orla said:


> puppy!?
> 
> C'mon,I hate posts like these! Just tell us!





bellaratamaltese said:


> I know, I don't like them either! New dog?


 
LOL, you ladies crack me up  :HistericalSmiley: hmmmm but it's posted under "Anything goes"...hmmmmmmm


Oh I guess she will tell us in due time. Love your responses though LOL.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

A puppy (other than a Maltese)

Gonna visit a member in SM? 

A baby (skin) ... Are you pregnant, Laura? :w00t:

Haha no clue but hey, I can perform a chillie dance :chili: along with u 
Hugs
Kat


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> A puppy (other than a Maltese)
> 
> Gonna visit a member in SM?
> 
> ...


That is my guess, too! 
A baby of some sorts! :wub:

Laura, congrats on __________________.
Whatever the mystery is!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think maybe it has something to do w/your New Year's Resolution goals?


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

:Waiting:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Where you been girl? Are you gonna tell us.....?:Waiting: How's Delilah?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

pregnant?????


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You sold your house??????????


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


 
Hey.. spill it! :HistericalSmiley: been wondering now, for over 24hours :Waiting: or did I miss it??????


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

:Waiting:

I haven't seen anything posted yet! C'mon Laura... spill spill!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

tell us tell us???


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

:Waiting: As well...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Was there a reason for this post?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Earth to Delilaha, come in please. . .


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

maybe it was an accidental post?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, that must have been tricky if that was the case. She must have leaned on the Dancing Chilie button for a while!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> maybe it was an accidental post?


or maybe a "smile---malTEASE?"


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hunter's Mom said:


> maybe it was an accidental post?


lol - maybe.....


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:Waiting:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Just checking in to see if their was an update. Maybe soon


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Well, that must have been tricky if that was the case. She must have leaned on the Dancing Chilie button for a while!!


OMG...I LOL on this one!!! TOOOOO funny....


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

hmm what's going on? where is she and what's the meaning of all this???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

????? :blink: Laura's posted other things since this but no follow up?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

??????????????


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hummmmm..........perhaps this is a science experiment for one of her kids to see how we react.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

The A Team said:


> hummmmm..........perhaps this is a science experiment for one of her kids to see how we react.


LOL! 

I think it was a joke!:blush:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok!!! I found out what the excitement was all about  :chili: I just knew that there was a reason behind this, but awwh i am not so that good at guessing it :blush:

Huge congrats to you once again Laura :chili: your soon to come boy is SUPER CUTE of malt :wub: I tell ya, you're gonna LOVE having a boy malt :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------

